# Cinta andadora bh pioneer averiada



## josan57 (Jun 18, 2013)

hola. tengo una cinta andadora Bh pioneer y de repente dejó de funcionar.Me sale error1en el display.
He mirado la tarjeta que alimenta el motor y es la dcmd67.
aprecio que no saca la tension de 180 Vcc hacia el motor.
Que puede pasar?
He mirado la tarjeta y no se aprecia nada estropeado.
os agradeceria vuestra ayuda


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 18, 2013)

Amigo, bueno busca info, respecto a la identificacion de error que mencionas, para sectorizar la falla.


----------



## josan57 (Jun 18, 2013)

hola, en la informacion me indica que es sobrecarga del motor. y una de las opciones es que engrase la cinta.Ya lo he hecho pero al motor no le llaga la tension


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2013)

Fotos de la plaqueta !


----------

